# Hummingbird sightings



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

finlander said:


> Read that other species are elsewhere than normal due to climate change
> Have feeders out and bought a second butterfly bush and anther honeysuckle
> Have not seen one yet. I feel there are not enough insects in my
> Area to keep them here&#128546;


It may be, I have had longbills at my feeders for the last 5 years or so. The wife has put out a cage that has nesting material in it and it's nice to see the females using it .


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Got my first male at the feeder today after refreshing it! In Grand Rapids...


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

I thought these were nice shots for 6:30 A.M.




























First female I've seen...


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

No picture, but we had our first one this evening, here in Lewiston. Many Orioles too.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Mushroom Jack said:


> No picture, but we had our first one this evening, here in Lewiston. Many Orioles too.


What am I doing wrong? I get lots of hummers, but have never seen an Oriole. Big mature white pines on my property. Could that be the problem? Get cardinals and everything else. Except Red headed woodpeckers. I get lots of Piebalds though. I've tried the grape jelly trick.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Honkkilla59 said:


> It may be, I have had longbills at my feeders for the last 5 years or so. The wife has put out a cage that has nesting material in it and it's nice to see the females using it .


Because of climate change? It could be. Or is it globull change? Sorry, could not resist!


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

2508speed said:


> Because of climate change? It could be. Or is it globull change? Sorry, could not resist!


Go with the bull and you'll never go wrong!:lol:


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Had our first two show up yesterday


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Beet or cane sugar? What does every-
one use? Read pros for both....


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Neither one is flower nectar, so it should make no difference.


----------



## fanrwing (Jul 31, 2010)

I've read (sorry no links) that cane sugar is preferred, don't know why.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

finlander said:


> Beet or cane sugar? What does every-
> one use? Read pros for both....





fanrwing said:


> I've read (sorry no links) that cane sugar is preferred, don't know why.


I use commercial sugar and they hit it hard once they are here to stay. 

Go to hummingbird.net 

http://www.hummingbirds.net/index.html 


for lots of info.....


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Refreshed all feeders today with cane. Sat out by the fire tonight
And listened but nothing. Wonder if my fire scares them, or the smoke?
Sister plans to bring me some coral honeysuckle in a few weeks from
Missouri. Can't find it here


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

finlander said:


> Refreshed all feeders today with cane. Sat out by the fire tonight
> And listened but nothing.* Wonder if my fire scares them*, or the smoke?
> Sister plans to bring me some coral honeysuckle in a few weeks from
> Missouri. Can't find it here



Probably. I have feeders on each side of my patio with the fire pit. If there's a fire going at sun down or toward dark, they won't go near those feeders. I think it's the heat for the flames. I can be slow smoking meat out there during the day and it doesn't bother them at all.


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

Had a pair of rubies show up today. I don't usually put out oranges for the Orioles until the 15th. Do others see them in Oakland County sooner?


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Regular feeders now for me in GR. Both male and females are hitting my feeder. But soon, the annual ant war will begin.....  

I do not know why these little bugs try and get to my feeder. About 90% of those that do will perish, the rest will be sorry, especially if I see them and blast them off with a can of PC duster... :lol:

But that is the cycle of life, I take some enjoyment out of being at the top of the chain! :evil:


----------



## mso795 (Feb 24, 2006)

Google Hummingbird feeder Ant Moat. Ants are easy to deter from the feeder, just buy or make a Ant moat.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Oldgrandman said:


> Regular feeders now for me in GR. Both male and females are hitting my feeder. But soon, the annual ant war will begin.....
> 
> I do not know why these little bugs try and get to my feeder. About 90% of those that do will perish, the rest will be sorry, especially if I see them and blast them off with a can of PC duster... :lol:
> 
> But that is the cycle of life, I take some enjoyment out of being at the top of the chain! :evil:


I always knew you was a sick puppy...

:lol: :lol:

I bet chipmunks cower in fear around your 'hood Mark....LMAO!!


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Mix up a sweeter mix of sugar water and place it at the base of shepherds
hook or close by. Might attract a few that way.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Finally had the first one last evening here in Wellston...about 7:00 pm


----------

